# Resource Grading



## mlennox (6 October 2006)

Hi Guys,

have been browsing the forums and had not alot of luck,does anyone know what gradings are good for resources such as:
Copper - 1%
Nickel -
Aluminium -
Silver -
Gold -
Palladium - 
Platnum - 

or point me in the right direction, i spent a few hours searching to no avail.

Cheers Guys.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 October 2006)

Hi there,

I'm no expert, I can only offer my opinion on the following commodities

Uranium 0.05% or above, but with increasing prices 0.03% will soon be viable

Iron Ore 60%+ Fe (With low impurities)

Nickel 1%+

Gold 2-3g/t Minimum

Zinc 5% +

Copper Really 2%+

But it all depends on commodity price, as prices increase it becomes economic to mine lower and lower grade ore, 


Other important factors are

- Proximity to infrastructure (The closer the better, with Toll Treating the best!)

- Impurities in the deposit soil (Less impurities = less chemical benefication required)

- Major JV or funding backed by Insto? (Very important as most projects can cost between $50- $250m in CAP EX)

- Depth (Always favour Open Pit)

Hope this helps


----------



## bvbfan (6 October 2006)

It depends on location as to whether it's a good grade or not.
No point having a large low grade mineralisation if it is underground and mining costs are too high

Higher grades are needed the deeper  you go to make up for extraction costs, where as you can open pit mine from surface very low grades


----------

